# Jordan responds to ISIS murder of Pilot by announcing execution of jihadist prisoners



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Go Jordan!  That's the way you deal with bloodthirsty savages like ISIS.

Jordan responds by announcing execution of jihadist prisoners Hot Air​
_As responses to terrorism go, this one communicates commitment. After ISIS released video of Jordanian pilot Moaz al-Kassasbe’s murder by immolation — which apparently happened weeks ago — the kingdom of Jordan has announced that all jihadist prisoners will be executed as soon as possible, beginning at dawn tomorrow with the woman ISIS wanted released:
_
_Jordan will execute Wednesday an Iraqi would-be suicide bomber on death row and other jihadists after having vowed to avenge the murder of a Jordanian pilot by Islamic State jihadists, an official said.

“The sentence of death pending on… Iraqi Sajida al-Rishawi will be carried out at dawn,” the security official said on Tuesday, speaking on condition of anonymity.

Rishawi, the would-be bomber, was condemned to death for her participation in deadly attacks in Amman in 2005, and IS had offered to spare the life of the Jordanian fighter pilot, Lieutenant Maaz al-Kassasbeh, if she were released.

“The death sentence will be carried out on a group of jihadists, starting with Rishawi, as well as Iraqi Al-Qaeda operative Ziad Karbuli and others who attacked Jordan’s interests,” the security source said.

“Jordan’s response will be earth-shattering,” Information Minister Mohammed Momani said earlier on television, while the army and government vowed to avenge the pilot’s murder._​


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.

Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.

I also predict this will lead to the destruction of Jordan and it's conquest by ISIS.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> 
> Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.


you don't know much about knights then....


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...


I know quite a lot about them Google ransom.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> 
> Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.
> 
> I also predict this will lead to the destruction of Jordan and it's conquest by ISIS.


I think they should snuff all of the remaining fuckers in GITMO too.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


See what the  knights of the Pope did to the Templars...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

What Muddy said. Mui pronto!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...


How can you do it and make it legal?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

Now this is how you win. Play fire with fire!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...



Me too. Terrorist fuckers want to get out and kill us.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...


Because you're a faggot It's not like you make war for your living. Armchair homo.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.


That pilot probably killed 100 innocent people with a 1,100lbs bomb.

Don't sanitize this shit.  He got what was coming to him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> 
> Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.
> 
> I also predict this will lead to the destruction of Jordan and it's conquest by ISIS.


I predict that this will lead to ISIS leaving Jordan alone.  That's exactly the kind of thing the USSR used to do before it blew up, and terrorists didn't bother Soviet personal after a few examples were set.

These people are bloodthirsty animals.  Force is the only thing they understand.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

What's ISIS going to do if we off'd the GITMO inhabitants? Sue us? lol. Behead someone else? Do terrorist activities? Oh no!! eye roll. Like, as if they won't continue doing this shit like they always have.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 3, 2015)

Are there ISIS members at GITMO?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


After a trial.  Buffoon.

Even if in your hindsight you don't believe the trial was legitimate the executioners did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.
> ...



You are a real despicable piece of shit.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are there ISIS members at GITMO?


Who cares? A terrorist is a terrorist. Did the pilot bomb a mosque?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

IDmoron is now on ignore.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Go Jordan!  That's the way you deal with bloodthirsty savages like ISIS.
> 
> Jordan responds by announcing execution of jihadist prisoners Hot Air​
> _As responses to terrorism go, this one communicates commitment. After ISIS released video of Jordanian pilot Moaz al-Kassasbe’s murder by immolation — which apparently happened weeks ago — the kingdom of Jordan has announced that all jihadist prisoners will be executed as soon as possible, beginning at dawn tomorrow with the woman ISIS wanted released:
> ...


If Jordan attacks ISIS, Obabble has promised MREs.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.
> ...



He killed ISIS savages.  He was doing God's work.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ISIS members at GITMO?
> ...



That's retarded.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ISIS members at GITMO?
> ...



I hope he did.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ISIS members at GITMO?
> ...



Alot of them in Gitmo will probably end up joining the isis.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


Executive order.

Like Obie would off his buds.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

All the isis understands is brute effin force. I am sorry but that is what we use or we need to build a goddamn wall around our country.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...


At least Jordan knows how red lines work.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Obama responded to ISIS burning a man alive by writing them a letter.

That's the kind of decisive leadership we need in the war on terror!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 wish he'd do that with MJ legalization.....


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


What about all the non-ISIS civilians he killed?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> All the isis understands is brute effin force. I am sorry but that is what we use or we need to build a goddamn wall around our country.


Too late. They are already here. In droves. Staying really quiet..ready to pounce for another 9/11.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

AzMike said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


Being right next door, they have a bigger incentive....


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

AzMike said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


And just watch the fragile Jordanian regime fall apart now why it's happening as we speak.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > All the isis understands is brute effin force. I am sorry but that is what we use or we need to build a goddamn wall around our country.
> ...


I'm target practicing for that day...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



ISIS is to blame for their deaths.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


From what?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It won't be because of this.  If anything, it will make ISIS very nervous about attacking Jordan and possibly getting captured.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

9/11 folks probably were too. Nobody will know when it happens. And it will. Worse. Our borders are wide open with a welcome mat.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


Your replies state otherwise.  Not to big on brains either it appear.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


What better reason to execute those at Gitmo...now THAT would boost Obabble's poll numbers!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Really?  Is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 3, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are there ISIS members at GITMO?



And have they been tried and found guilty? 

Just because others are monsters doesn't give us an excuse to be the same.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> 9/11 folks probably were too. Nobody will know when it happens. And it will. Worse. Our borders are wide open with a welcome mat.


Thank you business men and women for hiring them and looking upon them as more of an asset than American workers...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Next time isis decides to negotiate for prisoners they will know not to fuck around with Jordan.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Well, there won't be any prisoners, will there?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Yep, they cut off their noses to spite their face....I doubt they care though...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ISIS members at GITMO?
> ...



Sure it does.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 folks probably were too. Nobody will know when it happens. And it will. Worse. Our borders are wide open with a welcome mat.
> ...


Thank the MInC for letting them in in the first place.


----------



## oreo (Feb 3, 2015)

Good for Jordan, it's about time they woke up to terrorists.  You can't negotiate with them.  They don't change, all the niceities in the world won't change them. You can't make rattle snakes pets without expecting to be bitten. Execute the terrorists and ISIS has nothing left, and they can only blame themselves for their cohorts in terror executions.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


A proud tradition since Reagan...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Next time isis decides to negotiate for prisoners they will know not to fuck around with Jordan.


bripat9643 said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


For Jordan? They may be motivated to go out and find a few more to have on hand.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.

Perhaps what's needed is to find the sisters and mothers and grandmothers of ISIS-ISIL-IS leaders, and execute _them_...

If those bastards really and truly wanna play hardball, maybe it's time to really and truly play hardball...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

We're at war. If we choose to go home and put our heads up our asses. Well, nothing is going to change. These muslims bastards will keep on, keeping up!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> 
> Perhaps what's needed is to find the sisters and mothers and grandmothers of ISIS-ISIL-IS leaders, and execute _them_...
> 
> If those bastards really and truly wanna play hardball, maybe it's time to really and truly play hardball...


Do it more Mafia style and ransom them first...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> 
> Perhaps what's needed is to find the sisters and mothers and grandmothers of ISIS-ISIL-IS leaders, and execute _them_...
> 
> If those bastards really and truly wanna play hardball, maybe it's time to really and truly play hardball...



I'd fire bomb and nuke the capital of the isis! Then warn them if you don't stop...We'll fire bomb every mother fucking build of your troops we see.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 3, 2015)

You don't need an example of 7th century savagery to do the right thing and execute murdering jihadists. It only makes a leader look weak if he waits until he is forced into it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> ...



We should be doing that already, although I think cluster bombs would be better.  I would even use chemical weapons against them in areas where there are no civilians.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

whitehall said:


> You don't need an example of 7th century savagery to do the right thing and execute murdering jihadists. It only makes a leader look weak if he waits until he is forced into it.



I agree!

How do the liberals feel about nuking Gitmo with the Jihadist there?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Those 'gasoline bombs' should do nicely, if we still have them in the inventory...


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

AzMike said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


This just goes to show how stupid you Americans all are.

Not me I'm a genius now hear my genius thoughts.

ISIS chose to set fire to the Jordanian pilot to stir the most violent possible reaction from Jordan because the pilot belonged to such a powerful family.

Now that ISIS has managed to piss off that powerful family the flames of rebellion against Jordan's too little too late pussy regime are rising.

Jordan is toppling and playing right into ISIS hands.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there a psychiatrist in the house?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Slow topple,,isn't it?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Is there a psychiatrist in the house?


Condemn him to a JR thread.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I doubt anyone in Jordan is going to get angry with the regime for executing a bunch of bloodthirsty savages who have been murdering their countrymen for a couple years now.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


No actually Jordan has already had a rising number of terrorist attacks in Jordan.

You seriously are stupid aren't you?

ISIS has been around since 2007.  It's not like they are losing.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


The family of the Jordanian pilot Already was calling for the abdication of the King from the throne.  I can only imagine how much more pissed off they are now.

Consider them ISIS sympathisers.

They didn't agree with the bombing of other muslims now their sweet darling heir is burned up like a torch for all to see.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



I don't see how the family of the pilot is going to be angry at the regime for executing the people responsible for burning him alive.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Pilot s murder may weaken Jordanian support for role in anti-Isis campaign World news The Guardian

Some knowledge about Jordans feebleness.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They are angry at the regime for going to war against Muslims (ISIS) and for failing to just ransom their heir of their super powerful family dynasty.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> 
> Perhaps what's needed is to find the sisters and mothers and grandmothers of ISIS-ISIL-IS leaders, and execute _them_...
> 
> If those bastards really and truly wanna play hardball, maybe it's time to really and truly play hardball...


Maybe I'm wrong, but wouldn't their sons, brothers, and fathers matter more to them?

Women are second-class citizens.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> This just goes to show how stupid you Americans all are.


If nothing else we have finally confirmed you aren't an American and that goes a long way toward explaining thee stupid shit you have been posting all day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Forcing them to watch every speech Obama ever made, over and over. 

They'll go nuts.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Go Jordan!  That's the way you deal with bloodthirsty savages like ISIS.


And yet again those in the right become what they hate, making them even worse.  So be it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 folks probably were too. Nobody will know when it happens. And it will. Worse. Our borders are wide open with a welcome mat.
> ...


Word.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

And from his Seventh Heaven bin Laden smiles, for how could he not...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Go Jordan!  That's the way you deal with bloodthirsty savages like ISIS.
> ...



You can't win without countering fire with more fire. Us or them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Go Jordan!  That's the way you deal with bloodthirsty savages like ISIS.
> ...



Republicans burn prisoners alive?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


I have said enough.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You can't kill an idea with guns or bombs, you kill it with a better idea.  And eye for an eye is not worthy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Go Jordan!  That's the way you deal with bloodthirsty savages like ISIS.
> ...



Aren't you one of the assholes who is happy that Lincoln slaughtered 850,000 Americans?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> 
> Perhaps what's needed is to find the sisters and mothers and grandmothers of ISIS-ISIL-IS leaders, and execute _them_...
> 
> If those bastards really and truly wanna play hardball, maybe it's time to really and truly play hardball...


MIRV diplomacy. Nobody's saying it, but we're all thinking it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Well, that's just wrong.  Islam killed Christianity in the entire Middle East by the sword.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


In The Right, dummy, meaning they were treated unjustly, and now are doing the same.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


No, it didn't, but it did force the Christian armies back to where they came from, several times.  Those who seek Jerusalem will never hold it for long.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



No, but we can get an A for effort.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



No, they are getting just what they deserve.  In fact, Jordan should feed them all into an industrial meat grinder feet first.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Learn how to quote properly.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


As I've said of you many, many times, you have no morals, none at all.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




Hmmm, you're forgetting that before Islam arrived on the scene most of the Middle East was Christian.  It became Muslim by the exuberant use of the sword.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I'm not obligated to use your whole quote, jackass.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Byzantine Empire too


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




I certainly do have morals.  For one thing, I despise hypocrisy.  Hence my contempt for all liberals.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

norwegen said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> ...


Use the goats they makea love to...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You believe that you have morals but you do not.  You are a selfish small man my little infant, your posts prove as much.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

If the ME Islamic world sides with ISIS, there world will end in radioactive hell fire.

ID, the West will not let the children of the ME escape annihilation if the jihadists with general Islamic support threatens our children.

We will destroy the ME.  Our children are more important to us that yours are to you.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Lincoln killed a shit ton of


bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It became Muslim by God's will.

The Bible is very clear that mankind has little choice in the matter.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You have utterly failed to prove that claim.  It's just a baseless petulant personal attack.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No, you are not, but it must be in context and there is a way to quote it properly, which you did not.  Look it up.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Yeah, goats don't hit you up for child support, spend all your money on shoes, or fake orgasms. Those goat fckers might be on to something.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It became Muslim because Muslim armies imposed Islam on the inhabitants.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, it's a statement of fact, you are without morals.  Your statements on this thread alone are more than enough proof.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> 
> Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.
> 
> I also predict this will lead to the destruction of Jordan and it's conquest by ISIS.



Uh huh.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




ROFL!  If it's a fact, then you have failed utterly to prove it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


i know it's not used for deodorant...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You look it up. The senior moderator already cleared that up in another thread. I can use any part of your post I want to. Stop being a little bitch.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> If the ME Islamic world sides with ISIS, there world will end in radioactive hell fire.


Nonsense.  You will starve first when they cut off the oil.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, you are if the whole quote is necessary for context.  You cannot splice and dice to take it out of context.  That is a banable offense.
Learn how to quote properly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.



I think it's the right decision. There needs to be consequences to actions. For Jordan to do nothing would be imoral, imo. We live in a nation full of fucktards that don't get it because the war isn't in their face.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Reported for lying in a mod's name.  You are stupid.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I know the rules, you do not.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You are a Leftist, therefore incapable of morals. But it's a hallmark of the Left to project their flaws on everyone else. Racism being a good example.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If the ME Islamic world sides with ISIS, there world will end in radioactive hell fire.
> ...



They'll starve before we do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If the ME Islamic world sides with ISIS, there world will end in radioactive hell fire.
> ...



Not at all.  We don't import food from the ME.  We can weather a great recession while we reach energy independence.

The ME will not be allowed to threaten our children.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Then report me, asswipe.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And what morals are the Jordanians using?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Fakey, you're posting stuff I agree with.  Did someone drop LSD into your coffee?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

#111 one and done, saintmike.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


True. They need us more than we need them. Always has been that way. Same with China, BTW.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's called "self defence."


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You have nothing like the fuel you need to survive, not even close.  Food moves, and is made, with oil.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I was thinking that you finally were taking your meds.

Good on you, bripat.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Hmmmmmmmm... I think this tells us all we need to know about our colleague here, eh?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The only kind that Islamic terrorists understand. Force.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No, it's revenge.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


We are almost at 80% sonny and we can easily survive as the ME dies for a thousand years.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


No need.  I'm not big on bothering the Mods.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Most kinds of force are a form of retaliation.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So you believe, but it isn't true.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Uh huh. 

Pussy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Spilling blood is never moral.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

"Spilling blood is never moral."

Of course it can be.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Revenge is good, too...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Sure it is.  If someone breaks into your house and tries to murder you with a butcher knife, is it moral to pump him full of lead?  It sure as hell is.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And the lions and the lambs shall lie down with each other...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Not if ISIS will not back off.

It is a religious cancer that threatens all of humanity.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You'd think PMH was some kind of Christian the way he's spouting that "turn the other cheek" blather.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

ISIS is hoping that American force will push the ME to their side.  If so, then the ME dies.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

PMH wants a human free world, do you know that, guys?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



All criminal law is basically nothing more than institutionalized revenge.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No, but spilling blood often becomes the only way to stop immorality. War can stop evil, but it's incapable of bringing about good. Nobody's claiming war makes the world a better place. It simply makes way for love to do that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Oh right, says the guy who wants to wipe humanity from the face of the earth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Understand that saintmike is every bit as disturbed as PMH and ID.

They all must be interned.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Understand that saintmike is every bit as disturbed as PMH and ID.
> 
> They all must be interned.


I can use a good intern


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


War is what makes mankind utterly unworthy of the Grace of God.  Those who pray to a God of War might as well set out bowls of fruit and kill virgins in His name.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That is correct, only humanely, and that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, it is savage in this case, fit only for savages.  When you become what you hate you share their fate.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PMH wants a human free world, do you know that, guys?


There's no way they couldn't.  Humans are a disease.  This thread of proof of that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yeshua and I both have one thing you don't, morals.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



ROFL!  So you would give us all lethal injections?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not in this case.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Right.  Having morals means you would kill the human race.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, it might be necessary but it is not moral.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That is correct, because humans are a profound evil.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


That is not a moral thing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Well, you certainly are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's the very essence of moral.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The first sign of an evil person is he, like you, believes that he cannot be.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, but you have none so you would be unable to judge.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

He said:

3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit,
for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
4 Blessed are those who mourn,
for they will be comforted.
5 Blessed are the meek,
for they will inherit the earth.
6 Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness,
for they will be filled.
7 Blessed are the merciful,
for they will be shown mercy.
8 Blessed are the pure in heart,
for they will see God.
9 Blessed are the peacemakers,
for they will be called children of God.
10 Blessed are those who are persecuted because of righteousness,
for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Oddly enough war is made inevitable by people like you, being an immoral Leftst pushing your values in the apparatus of an all powerful state. When people like you are in power you cause wars because men cannot long have their freedom and their property assailed by tyrants. Please refer to my signature. 

Sic Semper Tyrannis


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> He said:
> 
> 3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> ...


Jesus is the God of the Old Testament too. Since you aren't a Christian I wouldn't expect you to understand that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> He said:
> 
> 3 “Blessed are the poor in spirit,
> for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.
> ...



I'm an atheist, so why would you imagine that would have any influence on me?


----------



## MACAULAY (Feb 3, 2015)

I always thought that stuff about Armagedden was B. S., but now it looks like it is going to happen.

The last "Perfect Storm" of lunacy versus cowardice and incompetency, was Hitler verses Neville Chamberlain.

And, it is being repeated today with Putin and the Ayatollahs versus that fool Obama.

How can you let an Ayatollah have a nuclear weapon?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Force is the implementation of somebody's morality. You're not very good at this, are you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



So we're all evil?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > He said:
> ...


Utter nonsense.  Even Jesus didn't believe that.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Humans, almost without exception.  Your kind, without question.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



ROFL!  Your notions of morality are utterly absurd.

You know that, don't you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Force is the implementation of Will.  See Nietzsche.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Jesus said, "Before Abraham was, I AM."  You probably shouldn't debate Christianity with a Christian. You're already embarrassing yourself.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They are the same as the Prophet known as Jesus.  That thought that of his teachings as well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yeah?  So?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Oh right, because Jesus thought humanity was a disease the needed to be wiped from the face of the Earth.

Are you serious?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


There's your problem, taking advice from Hitler's hero, Nietzsche. It's immoral fucks like you that make war necessary. When people like you are in power, you are a force of evil that only war can stop.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


John, and I don't believe it for a second.  Either stick with the Synoptic Gospels or don't bother.  John is utter crap, the rose-colored glasses for pretend monotheists.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Jesus is going to wipe humanity from the face of the earth.  Think again.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's profound if you understand.  It means morality cannot be applied to many actions that only Men of Will are strong enough to take.  It's a justification for the Ends Justifies The Means, something you very much agree with.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I think he's going to send them all to Heaven, not simply exterminate them like so many cockroaches.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You truly are a sick, twisted fuck, aren't you?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, he's going to unmake the world, not exactly a humane act eh?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Hmmm, no.  That's one thing I most emphatically disagree with.  It's a liberal notion that says government can point guns in people's faces if that accomplishes some plank of the liberal agenda.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 3, 2015)

Meanwhile...I wonder how Jordan plans to execute the prisoners. Humanely? Or not so humanely. And will they film it to prove to ISIS it has been done? Not that ISIS cares. They don't give a shit about those prisoners.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, I'm brutally honest.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



How did this thread about Jordan exterminating a bunch of cockroaches get twisted into a discussion about Jesus?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You only disapprove when it's liberals taking an action.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


An antichrist steered it that way.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Well, he's from the region now isn't he?  What river runs there, it's named the ???


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I wonder how Jordan plans to execute the prisoners. Humanely? Or not so humanely. And will they film it to prove to ISIS it has been done? Not that ISIS cares. They don't give a shit about those prisoners.



They should follow the precedent ISIS set:  burn them alive.  Then they should be wrapped in bacon before the are cremated.  I can just imagine the beautiful smell.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are rooting for anarchy, your kind always does.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I wonder how Jordan plans to execute the prisoners. Humanely? Or not so humanely. And will they film it to prove to ISIS it has been done? Not that ISIS cares. They don't give a shit about those prisoners.
> ...


Case in point, less moral than a wounded animal, and just as sane.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



We should do like the Lincoln cult members do and accuse PMH of supporting ISIS.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile...I wonder how Jordan plans to execute the prisoners. Humanely? Or not so humanely. And will they film it to prove to ISIS it has been done? Not that ISIS cares. They don't give a shit about those prisoners.


Had you truly wanted to make an impact, you would have killed the pilot yourself and his captors with him.  That is Will kiddos.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Some savages are worthy, but neither you nor they are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile...I wonder how Jordan plans to execute the prisoners. Humanely? Or not so humanely. And will they film it to prove to ISIS it has been done? Not that ISIS cares. They don't give a shit about those prisoners.
> ...


And you would approve of that?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Nope.  But that would achieve the goal in this case.  If taking a hostage means you die, most people won't.  No cash, no press, just six feet of dirt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Crap. They moved this thread to "Middle East - General."

Great way to kill a thread.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


What were you saying before about spilling blood alway being immoral? And it reminds me of something Bripat said too.  He hates hypocricy.

Tell us some more about how much more moral you are than us.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan. No respect.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<
are you fucking serious and a mulime lover ?

or

are trying out for top joker of USMB in ONE day ?

Jordan done exactly what needed done, that those muslime extremist savages understand..., *DEATH*...., when caught. personally i would kill them in the same manner my people were murdered !! 

if you are serious.....,  ..........


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


More moral?  You phrased the question incorrectly.  I have morals, you two do not.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Your morals are purely imaginary.  You don't even know what a moral is.  For example, you think it's possible to be moral on an issue and be a hypocrite at the same time.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You have no morals whatsoever.  You are one evil dude. Tell us some more about how you dream of humanity being wiped out, you depraved fuck.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


My dreams are my own.  You dream of Heaven, I'll dream of Heaven on Earth.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I try hard never to be hypocritical.  It annoys me.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> They should follow the precedent ISIS set:  burn them alive.  Then they should be wrapped in bacon before the are cremated.  I can just imagine the beautiful smell.



Waste of good bacon.

Best make an oven out of pig shit and do 'em up Indian Tandoori style.  Then offer *free* halal food at the front door of the nearest mosque.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Doesn't your dream require that you disappear from the earth?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They should follow the precedent ISIS set:  burn them alive.  Then they should be wrapped in bacon before the are cremated.  I can just imagine the beautiful smell.
> ...


Lovely.  And people wonder why I don't get upset over their eventual payback.  An eye for an eye kiddos, that's the game you play.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not disappear, die, like all the rest.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You really are one sick twisted freak.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 3, 2015)

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ailed-would-be-bomber-jihadists-security.html


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 3, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.



Two wrongs don't make a right, unless you are a Republican.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It's a moral position.  Find the species that is killing themselves and all the rest, and remove it for the good of itself and all others.  Since there is no other fishbowl to move the predatory and immoral fish to, the fish must be killed.  It's not complicated, you just have to think about it, which you can't.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.
> ...


They don't care about right or wrong, they want blood, they want vengeance.  They are bloodthirsty savages.  Human history as the evening news.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Human morals are for the benefit of humans, not Gaia or Mother Earth or anything else.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It's almost impossible to do anything wrong when you're dealing with human filth like ISIS.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Crap. They moved this thread to "Middle East - General."
> 
> Great way to kill a thread.


>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<
right on !

fucking idiots, if a libernut had  started the thread it would still at it's starting point. what they really  should have done was put it in religion, to those muslime extremists it's convert to is-a-sham, or suffer the most pain you have ever known before they cut your head off with just a "hunting knife", the agony will be so horrible you will wish they would  just get it over with.   

i will leave all who care with this last thought......................, 
*KILL ALL INFIDELS !*


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.
> ...



ROFL!  I was just waiting for some liberal turd to post that statement.

Have liberals progress beyond the grade-school level of thinking about ethics?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


It's possible to do wrong when chatting with Satan.  Jesus knew this so why don't you?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Not really.

One fights fire with fire.

Especially when fire is the only thing that the Bad Guys understand.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Wildman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crap. They moved this thread to "Middle East - General."
> ...


To them you_ are_ the Infidel.  Sleep well...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



People like PMH probably think we gave German spies a fair trial when they were caught on the battlefield.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


They understand much more than you know, but you wouldn't know that.  And fighting fire with fire only works if the wind is with you, and it isn't in this case.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It sure beats fighting fire with nothing, which is what you propose.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I think we treated their spies the way they treated ours, they were unceremoniously shot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You have no idea what I know and do not know.

Spare me your pretensions.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Peace, respect, uncompromising morality, and better solutions win in the end, but that takes moral men so you'll reject that out of hand.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yeah, you and Neville Chamberlain are full of great ideas.  How do you plan to bring about this "peace" you mention?  What "better solutions?"


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Like nearly all Americans, you won't know anything at all.  Ever read this? Full text bin Laden s letter to America World news The Guardian

I'll bet you haven't.  Bin Laden, in Heaven, is one happy fellow these days.  He got just want he wanted, thanks to your kind.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Peace, religious tolerance, respect for sovereign nations, respect for their cultures, an end to Israel, and the like.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




ROFL!  And end to Israel?  You just admitted you're an antisemite.

No wonder you support ISIS!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Anti-Zionist, dummy.  Like this Jewish fellow:


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> 
> Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.
> 
> I also predict this will lead to the destruction of Jordan and it's conquest by ISIS.


Actually ancient knights did that very thing....much more frequently.

Rock on Jordan!  Let's not pretend, any of us, to be above that kind of stuff.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 3, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It's worse that. He's speaking from the viewpoint of a criminally insane mind, the kind I've seen described before. There is a kind of monster that sees morality as the will to commit horrific acts of violence for a greater purpose hidden from nearly all of us. It's no coincidence he quoted Nietzche who shared a similar god complex pathology. Truly evil individuals see themselves as a force of morality, justifying inflicting suffering and death on millions to make way for their intoxicating visions of human utopia. This was Adolf Hitler's delusion as well. 

This is one truly evil individual we're dealing with here. I hope he never gets into a position of power and I hope the FBI is already keeping a close eye on him. He frightens me.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


How lucky for me then that the FBI is far smarter than you are, and don't wet the bed just because mean man frightened them on the Internet.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


People who revel in pretensions of superiority, and whom engage in provocative and antagonistic behaviors towards their fellows while engaged in such discussions, are neither moral nor superior, nor are they fit to lead, nor are they fit to pontificate upon such matters.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ...Like nearly all Americans, you won't know anything at all...


Are *you* an American?

If not, what nationality(ies) are you?

And what is your ethnic heritage?

I'll go first.

I'm an American - my families have been here more than a century - of primarily Irish and German heritage.

I am reasonably-well educated and read and credentialed.

=========================

I have also long-since read the piece-of-shit apologia that bin-Laden vomited-up some years ago, and I have drawn the proper conclusions.

By now, he is with his Pig God, offering his backside to the shades of the Caliphs, with 72 virgins laughing mercilessly at his very modest equipment, for all Eternity.

As he bathes perpetually in huge vats of camel shit.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Screw the other countries. They can gfts for all I care. ONe world cesspool is not the answer

-Geaux


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Anti-Zionist, dummy.  Like this Jewish fellow:



Every group has its Benedict Arnolds and Vidkun Quislings... even the Jews have their share... a few sincere, but cowards and traitors and pussies, most of 'em.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You signature is too small. I can still see the other posters!


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


PMS's only desire is to be considered intellectually superior.  That's why he writes the way she does.  Humor him.  It does no harm...as long as your skin is as thick as hers.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


It's a _*she*_? Interesting.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 4, 2015)

Jordon did the right thing, eliminate the trade bait.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Never sure...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


Understood... never can tell... however, given the perpetual shrewish behavior, I would not be surprised in the slightest.


----------



## Wildman (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> To them you_ are_ the Infidel.


>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<
and you are not ?

ooooh!! that's right, *you are a muslime !!*


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



As true as that is, that doesn't mean that we should follow their bloodthirsty example.  Who is the leader here, after all?  Us or them?


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



And that's why you are not in charge.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Odd that we teach this simple rule to our children and yet expect them to ignore it when they become adults.  Bubba, it is not a liberal or conservative rule.  Nor is it a simple grade-school idea.  But let me ask you this.  If a 5th grader can do it, why can't you?


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


And that goes back to your previous question...who is the leader here.  The leader is way behind, saying little, doing less, praying for January 21 2017.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 folks probably were too. Nobody will know when it happens. And it will. Worse. Our borders are wide open with a welcome mat.
> ...


They work harder than Americans, and do jobs Americans will not do if paid welfare to stay home and fuck.

Otherwise they would not be hired.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 4, 2015)

norwegen said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Those ISIS bastards don't really care about the prisoners condemned to death in Jordan.
> ...


What is needed is a strain of AIDS transmittable from man to goat and back.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


We are energy independent.

We just won't admit it.

I say use our oil, let those fuckers eat sand.

I dare them, I invite them to cut off the oil.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


He is nothing but a passive/aggressive contrarian troll not worth of response.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They are, in fact, trolls unworthy of response.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
You are a joke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



    The MOAB...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

I applaude the Kingdom of Jordans response.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

"Members of the House Armed Services Committee met with Jordan's King Abdullah Tuesday not long after news broke that ISIS had burned to death a Jordanian pilot captured in the fight against the terrorist group. In a private session with lawmakers, the king showed an extraordinary measure of anger — anger which he expressed by citing American movie icon Clint Eastwood.

"He said there is going to be retribution like ISIS hasn't seen," said Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter Jr., a Marine Corps veteran of two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan, who was in the meeting with the king. "He mentioned 'Unforgiven' and he mentioned Clint Eastwood, and he actually quoted a part of the movie."

Hunter would not say which part of "Unforgiven" the king quoted, but noted it was where Eastwood's character describes how he is going to deliver his retribution. There is a scene in the picture in which Eastwood's character, William Munny, says, "Any man I see out there, I'm gonna kill him. Any son of a bitch takes a shot at me, I'm not only going to kill him, I'm going to kill his wife and all his friends and burn his damn house down."


After ISIS execution angry King Abdullah quotes Clint Eastwood to U.S. lawmakers WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> "Members of the House Armed Services Committee met with Jordan's King Abdullah Tuesday not long after news broke that ISIS had burned to death a Jordanian pilot captured in the fight against the terrorist group. In a private session with lawmakers, the king showed an extraordinary measure of anger — anger which he expressed by citing American movie icon Clint Eastwood.
> 
> "He said there is going to be retribution like ISIS hasn't seen," said Republican Rep. Duncan Hunter Jr., a Marine Corps veteran of two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan, who was in the meeting with the king. "He mentioned 'Unforgiven' and he mentioned Clint Eastwood, and he actually quoted a part of the movie."
> 
> ...


When will we get such a statement from our commander.  Their King was in special ops...our King was a community organizer...


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > "Members of the House Armed Services Committee met with Jordan's King Abdullah Tuesday not long after news broke that ISIS had burned to death a Jordanian pilot captured in the fight against the terrorist group. In a private session with lawmakers, the king showed an extraordinary measure of anger — anger which he expressed by citing American movie icon Clint Eastwood.
> ...



Our "King" will pass out section 8 vouchers to them.  It's all the POS has ever done.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



If this were a play ground were the worst thing that might happen is a skinned knee, then it might be appropriate, mostly for the sake of small offences from turning into brawls.  However, a playground has adult supervision.  There are no adults supervising ISIS.  The stakes here are a little greater than anything that goes on at a playground.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder what obama will do when ISIS burns our lady hostage, after gang raping her.  Do they have the balls to do it?  Does obama have the balls to respond?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2015)

Jordan executed those poor oppressed nation-builder wannabes?

Can a Presidential apology not be long in coming?

That'll depend, one might guess, on what George tells the teleprompter operator to put on the screen.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


When it comes to Leftists I can't tell the difference, their men so effeminate and their women so fugly.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


7 “Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy.

8 “Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God.

9 “Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God.

10 “Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

Sorry Jesus.  They aren't interested in being Sons, they'd rather bomb the shit out of people, it's more fun, like a video game, with real blood and guts.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Is burning someone to death and filming it legal? What did that pilot do? What did that japanese journalist do? ISIS is doing this because they can. So can we.


Really???Then the wackos will get out of control and want to kill every Muslim they see.....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


Stay out of the ghey bars....


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


But Christians in name only don't follow the rules of the Bible, they just want the kewl fish idol...


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Real leaders lead by example instead of following the bad guy's lead/behavior.  And eye for an eye just adds to the body count and doesn't actually solve anything.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



There are (theoretically), however, adults supervising U.S. actions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



What is the value of the example of doing nothing?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Not that I've noticed.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> I wonder what obama will do when ISIS burns our lady hostage, after gang raping her.  Do they have the balls to do it?  Does obama have the balls to respond?



Knowing what we already do about ISIS captives, it is a good assumption that Kala has been repeatedly raped.  If and when this is officially verified it should not be a shock.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


UCLA actually did a study that proved Leftist women are less attractive than conservative women. Maybe that's why all the hottest women in cable news are on Fox News.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> I applaude the Kingdom of Jordans response.



it was a response------out of the norm.    Stuff we are
supposed to reject---BUT----I see no reason to criticize it.
I believe that  Abdullah had a hard time making that decision


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Who said anything about doing nothing?  You seem to believe that an eye for an eye is the only example to follow.  Why is that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> 
> Ancient Knights would not behave in such a disrespectful manner and they killed people for and living.
> 
> I also predict this will lead to the destruction of Jordan and it's conquest by ISIS.



It sends the message that if you want to live by the sword you'll die by the sword.  I found their response to be a sign of their being serious about that.  So ISIS should take note of that and those who wish to join them?  Maybe they won't now.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If we are going to be the leader, then we should lead, not follow the example of the idiotic and criminally insane.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Abdullah did not actually do   "an eye for an eye"----he executed  people who had committed capital crimes----
not a downed pilot.        A response to  ISIS for murdering an American Prisoner of war would be an  "eye for an eye"----if the US grabbed a  SUNNI MUSLIMAH living in the  USA and
murdered her--------I am sure that the US response will not be an eye for an eye


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



What do you propose to do about ISIS executing captives in particularly cruel fashion?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...



It seems to me that the female prisoner held by Jordan was  REALLY IMPORTANT TO ISIS-----probably wife or relative to an important  ISIS person.     Killing her was a kind of
demonstration that-----the pilot was important to Jordan...
     a bit coarse----but a lesson ISIS needs


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


By doing what?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Jordan was bargaining for their pilot with an offer of an exchange with captured terrorists and a promise to execute them if their pilot were executed. They had no choice but to follow through. 

You bleeding heart Leftwats calling it revenge is just silly. By their own laws, they were fully in their right to carry out the prescribed penalty. Leftwats scream about justice unless it's being applied to their comrades in world evil.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 4, 2015)

MACAULAY said:


> I always thought that stuff about Armagedden was B. S., but now it looks like it is going to happen.
> 
> The last "Perfect Storm" of lunacy versus cowardice and incompetency, was Hitler verses Neville Chamberlain.
> 
> ...


God is just another word for reality.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I applaude the Kingdom of Jordans response.
> ...


 
King Abdullah had to respond swiftly, his people were watching him. Honestly I'm thinking they need to do more.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


 
Who's we? Jordan executed those people not us, you need to take your gripe up with King Abdullah.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Blessed are the ass kickers...who send the Devils to hell. Yo...


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I wasn't having a discussion about what Abdullah did or did not do.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> I wonder what obama will do when ISIS burns our lady hostage, after gang raping her.  Do they have the balls to do it?  Does obama have the balls to respond?


 
Its a safe bet shes already been raped, and I fear what ISIS has planned for her will be far more gruesome than the fate of the Jordanian pilot.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


I regret so much we didn't follow your advice in WW2.  Just think what could have been achieved.         Now GFY.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't propose anything.  I leave that up to our leaders, particularly in the military.  They are the ones with the expertize to deal with the situation.  Executing captives is not the issue, at any rate.  The issue is destroying ISIS as a political and military entity.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Again, I have said nothing about what Jordan did, didn't do, should  or should not do.  Jordan's actions are irrelevant to the bigger picture.  The issue, it has to be said yet again, apparently, is not executing captives.  The issue is destroying ISIS as a political and military entity.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


ISIS is an idea.  It cannot be destroyed by killing people.  Only a better idea can defeat it.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Jesus Christ, people.  Do show me in any of my responses where I ever made a supporting or opposing statement about Jordan.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not a Christian I see?  So be it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's all about looks eh?  Got it.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's a lot easier to reject ideas than bullets.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



You seem to believe that going to war is a measure of leadership.  Any general worth his salt will tell you that going to war is always a last resort, and a classic example of failure of leadership. In other words, when leadership has failed, you go to war.  History has shown this time and time again.  Does that mean that we don't protect ourselves?  No, and I never said that it does.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Yes. It's time for MIRV diplomacy. Experts are saying we need to deprive them of the territory they acquired, but that's wrong. Holding territory concentrates them geographically, whereas before they were just an ideology that couldn't be targeted. Give them a place to call home and then lay waste to the entire area with a single tactical nuke.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what obama will do when ISIS burns our lady hostage, after gang raping her.  Do they have the balls to do it?  Does obama have the balls to respond?
> ...


There is a very simple strategy for this, if you have the stones that is, if you have the Will, and that is you yourself kill her and her captors.  When taking a hostage means both you and they die, people won't.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yes, you are a total moron.  One nuke goes off and life as you know it ends.  The economies will collapse, taking you with them.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



ISIS is a political and military entity, and organization.  The only way to defeat it is to defeat the organization, be it militarily or by other means.  But it is the organization that has to be dealt with.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Bullets don't kill ideas, only people, which you approve of and enjoy.


----------



## orogenicman (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Well, that's just about the dumbest idea ever.  Sorry, I cannot be kind about this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


 
Well the hostages that ISIS have killed, the American and Japanese reporters, British aid worker, Jordanese pilot etc were all worth way more dead than alive, I'm scared to think this young lady is already dead and their just waiting to release the snuff film.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


No, ISIS is an idea.  That's why it's so hard to figure out what to do.  It's not an army, a nation, it's an army of like-minded people.  They can be, and are, everywhere, even here.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


If they are already dead then there is no reason not to kill them yourself eh?  That would be an act of Will that would be remembered.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


If you took one to the head where would your ideas go?  In the shitter.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You moron...ISIS will reject your ideas...they cannot reject my bullets.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


PMH is wrong. Ideas can be killed. There are more bullets and bombs in the world than there are terrorists and these people can bleed and they can die. Therefore they can be stopped.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



ROFL!  In other words, you have nothing.

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZT!

Thanks for playing!


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


We had the option of killing OBL...or retrieving him...same with the woman.  If we can find her, we go in full force.  If she dies...she would have died anyway.  We just make sure all the bad guys are dead, along with the wives, children and goats.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


A tactical nuke won't end the world. You Leftwats were wrong in the 80's and you're wrong now.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Wrong.  Kill the people with the idea and you kill the idea.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


And goats...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Not the goats. They are innocent.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

The uae is suspending airstrikes against ISIS.  Fearful of losing pilots.  One would think all this shit would be coordinated with usaf forces.  But it isn't.  Air rescue is not involved.  So much for the unprecedented coalition.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Gracie said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The goats sustain isis...both hunger and sex.  They must die.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 4, 2015)

This 'kill 'em all and let god sort 'em out' is exactly why members of our 'coalition', UAE, get up and walk away. Besides unless anyone here is on the inside with the power brokers of the world there is no telling whose side we are on. Do we fight ISIS and possibly help Shia crescent or do we give ISIS the wink hoping to defeat the Shia crescent at the risk of having a Sunni caliphate run the ME. Its all about power and the money in the end so let the 1100 lb'ers fall where they will. 
Job 5:6 Although affliction cometh not forth of the dust, neither doth trouble spring out of the ground


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 4, 2015)

UAE crucial US ally has stopped attacks against IS i24news - See beyond
The divide between the United States and the UAE is significant because the country has been the United States’ most stalwart Arab ally in the fight against the Islamic State. Its collection of F-16s attacked the militants in northern Iraq and Syria from the Al Dhafra air base in the United Arab Emirates.

For the United States, keeping the United Arab Emirates on board is key; President Obama has insisted that the United States will not fight the Islamic State without help from Sunni Arabs.​


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> UAE crucial US ally has stopped attacks against IS i24news - See beyond
> The divide between the United States and the UAE is significant because the country has been the United States’ most stalwart Arab ally in the fight against the Islamic State. Its collection of F-16s attacked the militants in northern Iraq and Syria from the Al Dhafra air base in the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> For the United States, keeping the United Arab Emirates on board is key; President Obama has insisted that the United States will not fight the Islamic State without help from Sunni Arabs.​


Your thoughts go to the heart of the problem...an all encompassing strategy...after stepping back and taking the broadest view of the problem.  The administration is lost...can't even define the problem no less coordinate a solution.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Many have believe that, and yet they have always been proved wrong.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Yes, because collective punishment is Christlike.  You'd make a very good Zionist, and I'm sure that you already do.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


That has never been shown to be true, never, not even once.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


My specific versions of the ideas would go but since there is nothing new in the world, and since I have already spread them, they will live as long as humanity does.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Sorry but most of your and ISIS' ideas are rejected.  The few accepted are of no harm or exceptional consequence.  Carry on.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...



Among the arab tribes that is the least they expect.  To have done less might have incited a coup.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 4, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Both were scheduled to be executed.  The video just moved the date up as a response to ISIS.
It was only the appetizer to show he was not indifferent.
Abdullah was a pilot like his father, so he understands the threat and how the family feel.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm disappointed with Jordan for having hanged them.

They should have used a welding torch to burn a hole through each one.  Then give them two weeks to heal and burn another hole.  Repeat until there was too little left to.............


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


The ideas that I speak of are as old as dirt.  The one ISIS is about as old, doing the Will of their God.  That never goes out of style, unfortunately.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> I'm disappointed with Jordan for having hanged them.
> 
> They should have used a welding torch to burn a hole through each one.  Then give them two weeks to heal and burn another hole.  Repeat until there was too little left to.............


Delightful.  To say that you have no morals at all would be an understatement.  Congrats on not becoming ISIS, but becoming worse than ISIS.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Sin...violating the standards that might otherwise allow man to live in peace, tranquility and equality...will be with us for a billion more years...so in that sense you are correct.  Nontheless we must fight sin using churches, politics, economics and military measures as the situation dictates.  Render to God the spiritual fight.  Render to Spec Ops the military requirements...and slaughter the evil ones.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


The faith of a person without any real faith, like most here.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 4, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> This 'kill 'em all and let god sort 'em out' is exactly why members of our 'coalition', UAE, get up and walk away. Besides unless anyone here is on the inside with the power brokers of the world there is no telling whose side we are on. Do we fight ISIS and possibly help Shia crescent or do we give ISIS the wink hoping to defeat the Shia crescent at the risk of having a Sunni caliphate run the ME. Its all about power and the money in the end so let the 1100 lb'ers fall where they will.
> Job 5:6 Although affliction cometh not forth of the dust, neither doth trouble spring out of the ground


When we cannot even pick a side that is a good clue it is time for us to pack up and go home. Time to let them fight it out without any influence from the US


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The faith of a person whose seat in heaven is assured...and whose ass he wants protected here on earth.  A delicate balance.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 4, 2015)

Desperado said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > This 'kill 'em all and let god sort 'em out' is exactly why members of our 'coalition', UAE, get up and walk away. Besides unless anyone here is on the inside with the power brokers of the world there is no telling whose side we are on. Do we fight ISIS and possibly help Shia crescent or do we give ISIS the wink hoping to defeat the Shia crescent at the risk of having a Sunni caliphate run the ME. Its all about power and the money in the end so let the 1100 lb'ers fall where they will.
> ...


Walking away is an option but that is not going to happen. What needs to be done is everyone determine what is best for everyone but that is not going to happen either. There is a third option however. It begins with WW.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > UAE crucial US ally has stopped attacks against IS i24news - See beyond
> ...


There is on thing for sure. The administration does not like Israel. I think Boehner understood that asking Obama if Netanyahu could come over was going to get him a big fat NO. Boehner made the right call.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 4, 2015)

orogenicman said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


That looks really good on paper, and it even works sometimes, in dealing with sane cultures and belief systems.

The trick is, to recognize which are candidates for such treatment, and which are not.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I don't think you're in any position to judge somebody's faith, especially as you reject entire gospels because you don't like the author. Christians affirm the Bible and all the gospels by faith, so you don't even fit the minimum requirement to be called a Christian. 

O ye of little faith.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



There's only one God and he isn't telling anyone to kill in his name.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 4, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> I'm disappointed with Jordan for having hanged them.
> 
> They should have used a welding torch to burn a hole through each one.  Then give them two weeks to heal and burn another hole.  Repeat until there was too little left to.............


It belongs to God alone to pass judgment and inflict punishment. It belongs to man to arrange that meeting in the most efficient and painless manner possible. Those are two different roles that ought never be confused.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


That is simply not true, in the Bible and in the present apparently.  God's Will it seems is to let the streets run knee-deep in the blood of His children.  It's why I would never bow down to your God, he is entirely unworthy.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


The Gospels were written anonymously.  Know no has any idea who wrote them, let alone who edited them.  When the Gospels were written the writer was of no importance, only the Christ.  It's why they had no names attached, not a one.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


To you and he, Jesus is just a Ticket to Heaven.  A free ride...


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 4, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Faith and good works my friend....that's the ticket....


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 4, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


Works are not required now are they?  That's rather the problem.  And do you know By the Grace of God?  It meant, not long ago, that God Himself decided if you made it into Heaven so therefore it didn't matter what you did here, that that's exactly people did, whatever the Hell they wanted to since in the end to was up to God, not you.

Modern Christianity is a faith machine.  You put in prayer and faith and you get blessing and Heaven.  Jesus is now no different than a candy dispenser, and his teachings treated just as casually.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ISIS members at GITMO?
> ...


Yes when they shot at and tried to kill Americans you scumbag fuck


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Another Good Christian.  Sorry Jesus, truly I am.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You will bow to God someday, I promise. Philipians 2:10


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


The Council of Hippo evaluated all these claims and rejected your arguments.  And their proximity to the apostolic age lends to them more credibility than your ignorant musings lo these 1600 years later.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You can ignore the history if you like but the Gospels were written anonymously: Introduction - the Gospels

"All four Gospels are anonymous in the sense that none includes the author's name. The traditional names - Matthew, Mark, Luke and John - did not become associated with these writings until the second century. In the early centuries of Christianity, our four Gospels coexisted with a number of other Christian writings, many of which have not been preserved. Finally, the Synod of Carthage adopted the present twenty-seven New Testament books, including the four Gospels, as the canon of the New Testament in the year 397."

I know your faith, very well.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You don't know shit. The Councils of Hippo and Rome are the experts on this, not any of the Jesus Seminar crap you post.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


The *Synod of Hippo* refers to the synod of 393 which was hosted in Hippo Regius in northern Africa during the early Christian Church. Additional synods were held in 394, 397, 401 and 426. Some were attended by Augustine of Hippo.

And all that did was codify the canonical books of the Bible.  The anonymous ones, and the forgeries and pseudo-forgeries, had been named long before: Forgeries in the Bible s New Testament Discovery News


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



A good citizen that cares for and protects other citizens.  You don't have to believe in god to belong to a group or to fight for what you believe in.  A personal moral code and consideration for your home (town, state, country) and for the next generation that follows is enough for many.

You can work, protect, defend or fight for people you work with and even strangers you know nothing about.  Religion don't have to be involved, your or theirs.  It depends on the type of person you are inside.  You don't have to do it for reward on earth or in heaven/afterlife but because it helps others, because it is right.  You don't do it for a god or religion but for other people, for other living creature or for the planet.  You can use a broom, a knife, a gun or a button in a cockpit but you do it for something beyond yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking barbaric of Jordan.  No respect.
> ...



Unfortunately our president, Hussein Oblahblah doesn't understand this simple concept.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



You forget that King Hussien's father taught the Palestinians a similar lesson in 1971. Look up Black September, over 20,000 Palestinians were mowed down. And that was the last time Palestinians ever fucked with the Hussien family.  Nobody knows how to deal with these savages like the Arabs themselves.  There is only one language they understand. 

King Hussien has never been more popular and milking this situation to promote himself and national unity.  Even the Muslim Brotherhood who was lobbying for Jordan to stay out of the coalition, is now lobbying for revenge against ISIS.  This was a big miscalculation by ISIS to say the least.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> And from his Seventh Heaven bin Laden smiles, for how could he not...



You must mean depths of Hell.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yeah?  it worked on the Japs in WWII.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Wrong again, Islam invaded Chistian lands first, then christians started the crusades to drive them out.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


More proof you know nothing about the word of God


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Show us where Christians are allowed to take revenge, chapter and verse from the NT?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


This should help you: Historical timeline See The Holy Land


----------



## Roudy (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yes, Pope Urban II ordered the crusades to recapture Jerusalem and parts of Christian Europe that Muslims had taken control of.  The European continent was under threat of Muslim invaders.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Crusades - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

And it doesn't matter why, Christians are not allowed to go to war...


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




ROFL!   You say the dumbest things.  Does that mean all Muslims are required to kill anyone who isn't a Muslim?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


They aren't required to, but they are allowed to, if you are stopping them from doing God's Will.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Nope.  They are required to kill infidels.  You don't much about Islam, do you?  Simply no believing in Allah is enough to earn you a death sentence.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's incorrect, as usual, and why Islam is a mostly peaceful religion.  Just don't pull the dog's tail, he bites.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



In a perfect world that might be how Islam should be practiced.  Unfortunately too many people who are or that converted to Islam are taught through sermons to hate, fight, kill and destroy in the name of Islam.  People are convinced that killing is not just permitted but expected by allah, even other muslims, including women and children.  They can blow up mosques, burn qurans, rape and torture captives, behead and even burn alive those who they are told are the enemy.  They are told peace will only come when all the world are muslim and living under a caliphate lead by a mad man.

They can commit atrocities and violate every precept of Islam but those who are not muslim or a differing sect and ideology of Islam are not permitted to question Islam, joke about Islam or Mohammed or speak against a muslims.  Everyone should conform to ancient or misunderstood ideas of behavior or what they are incorrectly told are laws.

There are kind giving peaceful muslims in the world but they are the quiet majority.  They should be speaking out and disavowing in the strongest terms those giving Islam a black eye.

Too many are "practicing" Islam as an excuse to violate every moral, common sense and law of man kind and doing it as some mandate of Allah.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's religion for you.  The Ends justifies the Means.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You are just plain dead wrong.  In the Quran Mohammad commands the faithful to kill non-believers in dozens of places.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



No, that's just Islam.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


No, it isn't.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So?  God had the Jews slaughter people right and left.  Big deal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Yes it is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



There were specific episodes in the Old Testament where god told the Jews to kill certain people.  He never issued a general commandment to slaughter all non-believers.  Muhammad does that dozens of times in the Quran.

There's no equivalence.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not for you there isn't, but you have no understanding of Islam, or anything else for that matter.

And let's say, for the sake of argument, that they are supposed to kill all non-believers, so they believe that.  You want people to follow their Holy books right?  Christians are supposed to follow theirs, Jews theirs, Hindus theirs, and so on.  Isn't that being faithful?


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


you cant read? In several places told us war may be righteous. to bad you are to filled with hate to understand


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I'm an atheist.  I think all the holy books are works of fiction.  I believe in reason and logic, not faith.  I also have plenty of criticism for Christianity, but it's not nearly as irrational, barbaric or downright stupid as Islam.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It's 700 years older and has centuries of blood on its hands.  Wait you turn, or are they supposed to be better than the Christians and therefore advance faster?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Now it isn't.....but there was a time.................


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



They are far worse than Christians ever thought of being.  Just look at all the people they have killed in the last 30 years in the name of Islam.  Only someone suffering from brain damage would imagine there is any kind of equivalence between them.  

Once again, you are just spouting memes you picked up on some commie website without any understanding of the facts.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



There was never such a time.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...







This is more humane?  Don't think so.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



More human than what, putting someone in a cage and setting him on fire?

Yes it is.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Bripat has issues with history, like dealing with the fact that the Catholics once told the Jews to either convert or die?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Humane, not human, dummy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Jesus never said that.  However, Muhammad did order his followers to slaughter anyone who refuses to convert.  Muhammad did many things far more despicable than that.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And now you progressives just hope the islamonazis will kill all the Jews


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

ISIS, centuries before ISIS.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That's the Church, not Christianity, numskull.  Where does the Bible tell followers to burn heretics at the stake?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Jesus said don't take up arms, it didn't stop them.  Jesus never said to slaughter the Muslims and Jews, but they did anyway.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Note how they defend the worst atrocities of the Muzzies but admit they would be happy if the Muzzies wiped the Jews off the face of the Earth.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


In the OT.  Do not suffer a witch.  We even burned them here, not that long ago.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


On the other hand, Muhammad did tell his followers to slaughter Christians and Jews.  It's sad that you don't see the difference.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Israel, not the Jews.  They aren't the same, by a long shot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Can you produce a quote of the OT saying that?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's because there isn't any.  Only people who can't see the forest for the tress believes it matters, when it doesn't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ISIS, centuries before ISIS.



It's not comparable. Furthermore, that happened hundreds of years ago, not this week.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Exodus 22:18


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Yeah, that's what you would like us to think.  And you just admitted you would like to see Israel wiped out.

Real admirable.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS, centuries before ISIS.
> ...


It's exactly the same.  Only morons believe the timing matters.  You are chasing a red dot little kitty, and just as able to catch it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Israel is a nation, that should never have been reestablished, on the lands of others no less.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The concept of "witch" didn't exist 3000 years ago when the OT was written, so I doubt the translation is literally correct.  Furthermore, that was the OT and it was 3000 years ago, not this week.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Every nation is established on the lands of others.  Why don't you get the fuck out of America before you go telling Israelis they have no right to be where they are.  Those so-called "Palestinians" are not the original inhabitants either.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Salem witch trials were 3,000 years ago?  And they knew what a witch was, dummy, since witches came before Jews.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They were there when the Zionists bulldozed their homes to the ground and took over their fields. it was their land, not that of the Jews.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's 180 degrees different.   Christians who burned other Christians at the stake did not do so because of any command in the Bible.  They did it purely from their own rationalizations.  Muslims who set non-Muslims on fire, on the other hand, are simply following the commands in the Holy book they worship.  They are complying with the dictates of their religion.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Find any writing from 3000 years ago that refers to a witch.

The OT and the passage you referred to were written 3000 years go.  Jesus certainly never said that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Nope.  They left while they waited for the Syrians and the Egyptians to wipe out Israel.  They can go take a flying fuck, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I already found the reference, it's in the Bible.  Did you think they made it up just then?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yes, we are fully aware that you don't care about Jews stealing the lands of someone else.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Christians burned the Witches because the Bible said Do not suffer a witch.  That is a dictate of Christianity (OT Judaism). Salem witch trials - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
And
Witch trials in the early modern period - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



They didn't steal anyone's land.  the fact that the government is not to the liking of the Palestinian savages does not mean their land was stolen.  There are still a couple million Muslims living in Israel, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Caring about that means you want to slaughter all the Jews?

That's the kind of "caring" we've come to expect from Nazi liberals like you.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You are such an infant my little Bripat.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Two lies, in a row.  The land was occupied my little infant, it belonged to Palestinian Arabs.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



That's from the Old Testament which was written 3000 years ago.  It certainly wasn't anything Jesus said.  Furthere, there's a big difference between telling followers to kill a witch and telling them to kill everyone who refuses to convert to the one true faith.

You're grasping at straws.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Most of the people in the West Bank and Gaza are newcomers from surrounding areas.  There were only a handfull of so-called "Palestinians" living in the area when Jews started buying up property in the area.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Right, adults believe in genocide like you.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh?   The Inquisition?  The Verdun Massacre?  the Crusades? every pogram there was?  The 30 Years War?  The St. Bartholomew's Day Massacre?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, because the point is that they are following the teachings of their Holy Book.  If the Christians burned witches at the stake because it said to, then they were.  If the Muslims kill infidels because their Holy Book says to, then they are as well.  This is why we don't want people to do as their Holy Books say, in most cases.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I haven't called for a genocide of the Jews, I've called for the destruction of Israel.  They are unrelated.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That is incorrect.  It was populated, with Palestinian Arabs, and now the Jews own their lands.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The two are simply not comparable, not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You just totally ignored what i said, so I won't bother refuting your second attempt to post this idiocy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




ROFL!  Yeah, you're  real humanitarian.  You only want to slaughter 8 million people.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL.  No, they are exactly the same, you just don't like the idea so you reject it.  What's the difference between a Jew stoning a homosexual to death and a Muslin throwing one off a building to his death?  Both Holy Books say they should be killed, period.  To be faithful one must do as the books say right?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


What you said was garbage, the apology of a Zionist.  It's simple untrue.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You're still pretending you don't know what I actually said.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



NOT.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So faith means you reject the teachings of your Holy book? Interesting.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Just admit you're an antisemite.  You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You'd have to ask one of the faithfull what faith means.  However, there's no comparison between the Bible and the blood lust of the Quran.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh but there is. God had the Jews kill like the Muslims never have, down the the child, the slave, the infant, and the livestock.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's impossible to put into words how totally full of shit you are.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Probably because I'm not an Anti-Semite, even though Arabs are also Semites.  It's not the Jews who are the problem, hell they doubt in God as much as I do often enough, it's the Zionists, and many of them are Christians.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



As I already said, you aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It's in the OT, dummy.  The God of the Jews and the Muslims loves a good slaughter, obviously.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Reality isn't your friend little infant.  I can't help it ff you don't believe the truth when it's presented.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Paint----you expressed an opinion not a  "FACT"------
the interesting aspect of your OPINION is that it has
been part and parcel of islamo Nazi propaganda for
more than 100 years.    I first ran into islamo Nazi propaganda as a child---circa  1960.      But with the stuff I read---
there was really OLD stuff------all of it focused on an
undefined   cabal called   ZIONISTS.  -----you are really
beating a dead horse


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Zionism is a pox on the cancer that is humanity, and it has been ever since Herzl thought the damn thing up.





And I am hardly alone.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



you have reiterated the islamo Nazi POV that actually predates Herzl.      Herzl did not invent  Zionism.    
The assertion that  Herzl invented Zionism ----is also part and
parcel of the islamo Nazi partyline


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"*Theodor Herzl* (Hebrew: תאודור הֶרְצֵל, _Theodor Hertzel_; Hungarian: _Herzl Tivadar_; May 2, 1860 – July 3, 1904), born *Benjamin Ze'ev Herzl* (Hebrew: בִּנְיָמִין זְאֵב הֶרְצֵל, also known in Hebrew as חוֹזֵה הַמְדִינָה, _Khozeh HaMedinah_, lit. "Visionary of the State") was an Austro-Hungarian journalist, playwright, political activist, georgist, and writer. He is considered to have been the father of modern political Zionism."
Theodor Herzl - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



you have no idea what they are really saying-----
those guys reject  SECULAR ZIONISM-----to them
anything written in English is  SECULAR ------in fact
for now the only use for Hebrew is ----prayer and discourse
on holy books-------they speak Yiddish---------you are actually alone and even if you consider those guys you remain in
a very tiny majority from which THEY would completely
exclude you


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Well, let's see here.  Their signs are in English, their website is in English, they are Jews, and they oppose Zionism: Neturei Karta - Orthodox Jews United Against Zionism

Tell us, what's missing here?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



They are not mainstream.  They do not represent the average jew.  A few thousand that believe only the messiah can pave the way for a return of the temple or bring peace and a homeland for the jews.  That is just wishful lazy thinking.  A place on earth requires the action of man.  A utopian idea of a temple and peace in heaven will take an act of god.  We live in the here and now.  We create our own future.  God/nature gave us a brain and hands to build our lives.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So, you are unwilling to wait for God's Will to be done?  You will instead play God.  Got it.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




another interesting comment from an idiot-----the entire theme of the first book of the bible  (genesis)    is    MAN'S FREE WILL-----and  CHOICE------man is required to  CHOOSE


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


So choose, but don;t pretend that God is an active force in the world if you won't wait for his hand, and don't pretend to be moral if you take immoral actions against immoral acts, and if you become evil to fight evil.  If you're going to play the little gods, be honest about it and know that you are rolling the dice.  The little gods on the other side are just as justified and just as likely to win, and as we know, history is written by the winners.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



God's will comes after life, if there is a god.  Man's ration and choice in life.
"If" a god acts and effect life on earth it should be related to all mankind not just a small few.  I have not heard god speak.  I can not verify that he ever did.  People in the past with less understanding of science might have believed some event was a message from god, but I have not direct knowledge if it.  I don't think a real god would show favor or dissatisfaction for such small event and not act against real horrors and atrocities.  Does he sleep through major event and only watch a few here and there every thousand years or so? If he is some omnipotent god, he should be a god to all mankind.  If he speaks, he should speak to all.  Everyone would have the same experience and knowledge of him.  His actions would be reasonable and provable.  Evident to all.

I don't play god.  I just don't believe a god toys with the planet and people in irrational and cruel ways that some religions make it seem.  Without some direct contact or irrefutable evidence, I don't really believe.  I'm not sure there is a god.  The idea of a creator father/mother figure that loves the planet and all life on it is nice, but I find it hard to believe any one religion could be correct and every other is wrong.  I rather think faith is more like the blind men trying to describe and elephant by the one part they can touch, they don't see the whole picture.

I grew up surrounded by dozens of religions.  There might be some truth and logic in each.  They might all be totally delusional.  I have not found absolute evidence that there is one.  I understand the need of some to create the idea of a god or the idea of some intelligence and order to the universe.  I understand the theology behind most faiths.  I just cannot prove to myself or others that such an idea a god is real.  I reserve the right to doubt. Perhaps after I die I will find out for sure, one way or the other.  Just because I might not believe, I will let others believe as long as it does not harm me or my rights.  As long as their belief does not harm others.

JMHO


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


That's not all it did. By creating an official canon, the Church categorically excluded some works, the gnostic gospels and other forgeries and false writings. Hippo was the first. The canonical councils hold more weight in evaluating written works than you or whatever crap from the internet you post.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Forgeries and pseudo-forgeries were included in the Bible, as well as the four anonymous Gospels.  It's Christian history, learn it.

And the Gnostic Gospels, Thomas, and Mary, are more valid than John, most Christian's favorite and utter crap.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

Jordanian fighter pilots carried out devastating sorties against ISIS early Thursday, making good on their king's vow of vengeance for the horrific burning death of a captured airman -- whose hometown the jets buzzed triumphantly after the mission. 

Reports from the Middle East said the latest strikes killed 55 members of ISIS, including a senior commander known as the “Prince of Nineveh.” They came a day after King Abdullah stepped up his angry rhetoric at the terrorist army in neighboring Iraq and Syria following the horrific death of Lt. Muath al-Kaseasbeh, who was burned alive in a cage in a shocking atrocity caught on a videotape released by Islamic State on Tuesday.

Jordanian fighter jets strike hard at ISIS pay tribute to murdered pilot Fox News


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Jordanian fighter pilots carried out devastating sorties against ISIS early Thursday, making good on their king's vow of vengeance for the horrific burning death of a captured airman -- whose hometown the jets buzzed triumphantly after the mission.
> 
> Reports from the Middle East said the latest strikes killed 55 members of ISIS, including a senior commander known as the “Prince of Nineveh.” They came a day after King Abdullah stepped up his angry rhetoric at the terrorist army in neighboring Iraq and Syria following the horrific death of Lt. Muath al-Kaseasbeh, who was burned alive in a cage in a shocking atrocity caught on a videotape released by Islamic State on Tuesday.
> 
> Jordanian fighter jets strike hard at ISIS pay tribute to murdered pilot Fox News


Have at it oh Children of God.  Bin Laden smiles down upon you, as you slaughter each other.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Ignorant, unsophisticated, uneducated louts confuse the personal piety Jesus taught with the prerogatives of states. Unchurched, uncatechized heathens fail to recognize that Jesus brought a heavenly kingdom to earth, and distinguished it from earthly kingdoms. Christians forgive, states cannot. Christians show mercy, states must punish the evildoer. Romans 13 says that government is the avenging sword of God, visiting wrath on the wicked. That's government's function.  

A banal buffoon can't tell the difference.  Go now and throw your feces.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


So glad to know that your government has hands covered in blood but your skirts are oh so clean little Christian.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not at all.  Forgeries are well known in the Bible.  Look it up, it's full of them.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Jordanian fighter pilots carried out devastating sorties against ISIS early Thursday, making good on their king's vow of vengeance for the horrific burning death of a captured airman -- whose hometown the jets buzzed triumphantly after the mission.
> ...



Why do you quote things of GOD to an agnostic?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


More than you read this forum.  It's not an email V.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 5, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



They give a different perspective and they should be a part of religious analysis.  I don't know about more or less valid.  I think many of ideas of the gnostic, the idea of finding god within you and seek a peace through a personal journey far more palatable than the dogma or organized religions.
The gnostic text are more interesting and have more depth.  They are still just stories written years after Jesus' death.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 5, 2015)

centuries


----------

